#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 肉球蓋印處 >  > [報到] 新獸報到~

## 月白

大家好OwO! 我叫月白~
希望大家能記住"名字"跟"順序"
常常聽到"用白" "白月" 的錯名....還有人叫成"日曆"...真的很厲害..
專長的話... 4分之1都沒有阿~
有再練畫畫跟日語~ 期待哪天可以突破天際!(到外宇宙嗎?)
我希望可以認識更多的獸友 但我很內向 所以希望各位能找我聊天(這篇文的要求也太多了你)
還請各位大大多多指教!~

----------


## 帝嵐

月白你好啊!
這裡是銀星 叫我阿銀就可以了
喜歡自稱銀某
專長慢慢發現就好了啦
想請教畫畫的話 可以找銀某喔(你夠
想多多認識朋友的話可以去聊天室喔
那裡的獸都非常好的
提醒你要小心版龜喔(<--感觸很深
最後歡迎來到狼之樂園！

----------


## 伊默兒/野魂

月白哈囉~
我是非你所想的靈魂
可以叫我伊默兒或野魂或野仔或細胞或小伊默(綽號請亂入)~
聊天室有很多獸會泡在那裡(?，如果有練圖的話可以到那裡請教
然後最近上午聊天室都滿少話的(晚上就不一樣了)，可以自行斟酌什麼時間上線(咦?
總之歡迎你來到狼樂~期待和你切磋唷!

----------


## 艾萊維亞拉

月白你好~
我是艾萊維亞拉!叫我艾萊就好!請多多指教!
畫畫可以多多跟我交流一下我也還在學習呢!
而且也別太內向呦!因為大家都很熱情的~
還有聊天室歡迎你的道來!
最後祝你在狼之樂園玩得愉快!

----------


## 斯冰菊

TO  月白：

      歡迎你加入狼版這個有很多友獸的大窩庭唷！！！ :wuffer_laugh: 本狼是斯冰菊，興趣是寫作(小說、律詩、對聯)、拼圖以及閱讀，本狼加入狼版已經六年多了，本狼的綽號叫阿冰、阿菊、冰菊、斯冰都可以。

      如同銀星嗥的，專長不是一下子就能培植出來，而是逐漸的深化；也許有一天不知不覺中，你就會突然發現個狼的興趣是什麼囉！！！ :wuffer_glee: 本狼蠻好奇月白的毛色，希冀月白回覆時可以嗥。其實月白除了創作之外，欣賞友獸的作品並給予建議和稱讚也是很讚的唷！！！ :wuf_e_wink: 

      最後祝月白玩得開心，請盡情在這個只有獸和大自然的世界發掘探索，願夢想與你同在！！！ :wuf_e_laugh: 凹嗚~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~！！！ :wuf_e_howl: (歡迎新獸之嗥！！！)

                                                                                                 北極凍狼    斯冰菊    竭誠歡迎

                                                                                                      狼版12年8月21日    19:58

----------


## 奇比斯克

月白你好呀，我叫奇比斯克，叫我奇比就好bi~
在這裡我算是待很久的了，奇比我可是樂園裡的大巨龍哥吉拉唷^^
只要互相尊重彼此，誠實坦白，基本上在這邊都會很快樂自由的
說到畫畫，不彷也指教指教，我只會用FLASH畫畫而已。
最後歡迎你來到狼之樂園!

----------


## 路恩。希格雷因

月白你好喔OwO/

我是魔族的路恩。希格雷因，可以叫我路恩~
我的興趣也是畫圖，然後我也自學過一點點日文，大概只有五十音流利的程度(文法什麼的就....)
想認識大家的話可以多逛聊天室，在首頁下方，期待交流~

總之歡迎你來到狼樂喔OwO~

----------


## 月白

>> 銀星
謝謝你 阿銀！剛進入狼之樂園就受到這麼熱烈的歡迎 讓我放心很多！我很期待請教你畫畫的技巧唷！

>> 伊默兒·野魂
謝謝你！ 那我就叫你伊默兒囉！
我去過了聊天室！那真的很棒！
我也期待與你切磋喔！

>> 艾萊維亞拉
謝謝你！艾萊！請多多指教！
我期待與你的交流唷！大家的熱情我感受到的了！我會常常去聊天室的：）希望能看到你！




> 請不要連續回文
> ——雪麒

----------


## 破魔 月牙

月白尼好(´･▽･`)//

這個名字不是本名嗷嗷～
叫我戮月就可以了～～
不過頗多獸看成戳月(?
興趣是畫畫還有做音樂～
有什麼問題就去聊天室問大家吧
歡迎入園//

----------


## 弦月

月白你好，我是上弦月，你可以叫我弦月喔OwO/
歡迎來到狼之樂園～
我也喜歡畫畫和日文，這兩個東東都在自學當中～
還有如果想聊天歡迎找我（？）
看樣子前面的獸好像都講的差不多了那就請你多多指教啦！

----------

